
Show HN: Klipse – code evaluator pluggable on a web page clojure/ruby/JavaScript - viebel
https://github.com/viebel/klipse
======
viebel
The klipse plugin is a javascript tag that transforms static code snippets of
an html page into live and interactive snippets:

1\. Live: The code is executed in your browser

2\. Interactive: You can modify the code and it is evaluated as you type

The code evaluation is done in the browser: no server is involved at all!

The code editing is done with CodeMirror.

